# should I "allow" google update?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Every time I turn on my computer, I get the following message early on:

"Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
Program name: Google Update
Verified publisher: Google Inc.
File origin: Hard drive on this computer."

Any harm in "allowing" this?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

No harm. I always keep my version of Chrome up to date on all my PCs to get any new security patches from Google.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> Every time I turn on my computer, I get the following message early on:
> 
> "Do you want to allow the following program to make changes to this computer?
> Program name: Google Update
> ...




this has to be update # 59. It's a biggie.

i think i got a beta version of this, it was very buggy. Many have cleared up, evidently they're working on the bugs fast.

folks using chrome should be on auto update, imho. BTW clear you history. Then clear settings content cookies. One has to scroll down to find em, never could understand why google makes this step so complicated. Unless - of course - goog likes seeing all the cookies sitting docilely in place.

.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

jargey3000: You can check your Chrome version by clicking the three vertical dots on the upper right corner of Chrome and then select "Help" then "About Google Chome". This will display your current version and if a new one is available it will update automatically. I do this from time to time just to stay as current as possible.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there an alternative to updating Adobe Acrobat every week? It is the most annoying thing.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Is there an alternative to updating Adobe Acrobat every week? It is the most annoying thing.


Just set the preferences to automatically install updates.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

pwm said:


> jargey3000: You can check your Chrome version by clicking the three vertical dots on the upper right corner of Chrome and then select "Help" then "About Google Chome". This will display your current version and if a new one is available it will update automatically. I do this from time to time just to stay as current as possible.


yup! right up to date! that's me!
Version 59.0.3071.115


----------



## firecon (Jul 21, 2017)

It look extremly suspicious to me. If it said Google Chrome fair enough but jsut "google"? Google don't download software onto your computer


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

firecon said:


> It look extremly suspicious to me. If it said Google Chrome fair enough but jsut "google"? Google don't download software onto your computer


uh-oh.....just downloaded it....
trouble....it appears to be all in Russian???
now I -I -I...... wait, what's going on.....feeling strange!???
what's WRONG with me...????
_*MUST......VOTE.......FOR.........TRUMP*_


----------

